# Just wanted to introduce myself, my second VQ35!



## briguy518 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi all, Just wanted to introduce myself. My name is Brian, I'm a 25 year old robotics engineer. I am recently the proud owner of a cherry (Doesn't everyone think their ride is cherry though lol) silver 2005 SE-R 6MT. As this is this is my second VQ35, needless to say I am pretty excited to once again feel the refinement and power of this engine. 

I have owned 1 

VG30DE - I still kick myself for getting rid of it, but that's what happend when youre young and don't know what you have, you think every car is as reliable and as powerful as the max lol

VE30DE - Short-lived, damn Jiffy Lube didn't put the plug in tight, and it ran dry for too long. That was the first and last time I ever had someone else change my oil. 

VQ30DE-K - Great car, totalled by a drunk in the ice storm of 2008. Thats what I get for stopping at a red light I guess. 

VQ35DE - Horrible accident, Lets just say a man and his 2 kids made an illegal U-turn on the freeway, and after the accident, I didn't drive for a long time. 

So anyway, don't worry, I always read old posts and look for information before I ask questions. No "Yo, whats da best intake 4 my car!" or "What are the best bolt-ons to give me 300WHP!". 

Some things I do know though, is that no matter how much I love the SE-R (And my Maxima's for that matter), I can't understand why they have beautiful wheels with low-profile tires, and a 6" wheel gap! WTF lol. Also, having the turning radius of an aircraft carrier isn't liked, but I understand the mechanical limitations and reasons for those limitations of this chassis. 

Now, I do have a questions first off, and yes I've searched, albeit quickly and probably not thorough enough. On my VQ35 in the 02 maxima, I had the dreaded oil consumption problem in cylinder #3. It didn't hurt anything, but it was a PITA to keep an eye on it, and also the valve cover leaked into the spark-plug area and almost filled it up lol. I never had a chance to change it before the accident. So, I am assuming it was only the 5.5 gen maxima that had this problem, but no one here anything similar to this, do they? 

And I have noticed that the clutch is very very stiff, compared to my A4 and other maximas. Is this normal or indicative of needing a new clutch? The clutch grab is great, and there is no chatter, but I just feel like it is a lot of force for a clutch. Maybe I'm being a pussy lol. Then again, the maxima had a huge throw and a high engagement point, so maybe I'm not used to an actual sport transmission setup. 

One more questions, is there any way to level out the pedals for heel-toe shifting? I feel like the Altima S I test drove a few weeks ago had a better setup for heel toe. But then again, maybe I have to stop being a pussy . Anyway, thanks for the information, and thanks for the help I'm sure I'll get from everyone here eventually! 

-Brian ---->:newbie:


----------

